# Should you have a blood test then cycle?



## summerdays (27 Dec 2007)

Last week I cycled to the doc's (about 2.5 miles), and had a blood test (full blood count and colesterol), then cycled home. My arm felt sore - bruised after but there was nothing to see so I thought I was a complete wimp. After 2 days my arm turned black, blue and brown along the inside and underneath for about 6 or 7 inches long. And its still giving me greif even now.

Did I just have a bad blood test? or is it bad to cycle after a blood test.? cos you keep your arm straight when cycling, and I guess you are pumping the blood around a little more. If I had applied an elastic bandage would that of helped?


----------



## domtyler (27 Dec 2007)

Complete wimp I'm afraid.


----------



## andy_wrx (27 Dec 2007)

A blood test is, what, 5 cc ?

I'd maybe take it easy after _a blood donation_, i.e. giving blood which is about half a litre and I wouldn't do a hard training session for a couple of days.

But losing 5cc of blood isn't an issue.

Sounds like whoever put your needle in was a bit cack-handed and has bruised you a bit.


----------



## col (27 Dec 2007)

It sounds like a little leak has occured,as the needle has come out,or at least that was what i was told,when a third of my arm was black and blue last time this happenned to me.But i dont think it was too incomfortable,just looked like someone had severly beaten me.


----------



## fossyant (27 Dec 2007)

The nurse did the same to my arm recently - did cycle to work after, but the nurse is well known to be rather rough !!


----------



## gavintc (27 Dec 2007)

Ohh - a rough nurse - you lucky boy.


----------



## andygates (27 Dec 2007)

Definitely a rough nurse. I used to ride after giving blood - gently, mind - fine. And testing volumes are piffling. You just can't get the phlebotomists lately...


----------



## summerdays (27 Dec 2007)

Thanks I had wondered whether I had just been unlucky in the actual blood test... I felt fine, even though it was a fasting test so hadn't eaten at all that day. But I thought I was worth finding out whether it had been the act of cycling that had caused the bad bruising (previously never bruised that way, but never cycled before/after a blood test either).


----------



## fossyant (27 Dec 2007)

The nurse actually badly bruised my arm - very painful - took a few weeks to get rid of the bruising, and I was also using cream to dissipate it. As for a 'rough nurse' - think fat, old and wheezing - plus spending more time cursing the computer..... not lucky at all


----------



## BentMikey (28 Dec 2007)

fossyant said:


> The nurse actually badly bruised my arm - very painful - took a few weeks to get rid of the bruising, and I was also using cream to dissipate it. As for a 'rough nurse' - think fat, old and wheezing - plus spending more time cursing the computer..... not lucky at all :?:




Rough nurse and nothing to do with the cycling in my opinion. It's quite clear when someone knows how to take blood properly, and when they are just ham-fisted idiots.


----------



## yenrod (28 Dec 2007)

BentMikey said:


> Rough nurse and nothing to do with the cycling in my opinion. *It's quite clear when someone knows how to take blood properly, and when they are just ham-fisted idiots*.



Wouldn't let them near me in any case as I aint great with pointy metal objects that go in me !


----------



## wafflycat (29 Dec 2007)

andygates said:


> Definitely a rough nurse. I used to ride after giving blood - gently, mind - fine. And testing volumes are piffling. *You just can't get the phlebotomists lately...*



That's because we've been vaccinated...


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Dec 2007)

There are two issues here.....

1. What preparation was required?
If you have just starved overnight then eating first is advisable

2. Exercise boosts the circulation, hence any "leakage" will worsen as the vessels dilate and the blood supply increases the flow throughout that area. This can worsen the bruising. We recommend limiting exercise to that side following an administration, and tend to avoid an arm if the patient uses a stick for instance.

Finally medicines like aspirin or simple factors like old age can affect the propensity to bruise.


----------



## magnatom (7 Jan 2008)

domtyler said:


> Complete wimp I'm afraid.



Indeed. I'd even go as far to call you a.........



BIG JESSIE


----------

